# Ath9k - wlan0 failed to load

## Cruel

Hello all,

after I have installed my new gentoo system I have a problem with my wifi card.

I have a ASUS Travelmate 5542G with a "Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)". 

I've enabled the ath9k module in the kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m
> 
> CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m
> ...

 

and loaded, of course: lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                 Size     Used by
> 
> ath9k                   ....           0
> ...

 

The wired thing I have noticed is when I run "dmesg | grep -i ath":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ath9k 0000:08:00.0: No memory for ieee80211_hw
> 
> ath9k: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -12
> ...

 

Someone of you an idea what could be the problem?

Thanks in advance

----------

## DONAHUE

have you?

Networking  --->

  Wireless  --->

    <M> Improved wireless configuration API

    <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

----------

## Cruel

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> have you?
> 
> Networking  --->
> 
>   Wireless  --->
> ...

 

Thank you for your response.

The "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)" is compiled in the kernel, is that okay?

I can't find " Improved wireless configuration API" instead of this I have "cfg80211 - wireless configuration API" 

and this is also compiled in the kernel.

Thanks in advance

----------

## DONAHUE

My extraction from linuxwireless.org appears to have been dated. You might try:  *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

  in kernel config.

```
emerge rfkill

rfkill list # for info

rfkill unblock all # if blocks exist

```

 any btcoex 's in lsmod? in dmesg?

----------

## Cruel

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> My extraction from linuxwireless.org appears to have been dated. You might try:  *Quote:*   [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

 

After I recompiled the kernel with the new settings and I restarted the laptop I got this from my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   68.606508] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [   68.606520] WARNING: at net/mac80211/main.c:560 ieee80211_alloc_hw+0x7f/0x5d0()
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

is the bluetooth portion working?

you might try a different kernel.

your symptoms are new to me and are not popping up in google; does the nic work with a sysresccd booted? or windows or ubuntu?

----------

## Cruel

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> is the bluetooth portion working?

 

Sorry but I don't get what you mean with "bluetooth portion"?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> you might try a different kernel.
> 
> 

 

Which one should I choose?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> your symptoms are new to me and are not popping up in google; does the nic work with a sysresccd booted? or windows or ubuntu?
> 
> 

 

Yes it works one the latest gentoo livedvd and on windows. 

I had gentoo installed before on my laptop (last year) and the wlan card worked without any issue.

----------

## DONAHUE

ar9287 supports wifi and bluetooth

if you are on a 3.8 kernel you might try 3.9 or 3.10 version http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

----------

